# Apistogramma Algodon ii sp. "Roca Eterna" (I think...)



## NiagaraTap (Jan 28, 2012)

I picked up 6 of these guys from my LFS. I am hoping I can get a solid breeding pair out of the bunch. But I have had a hard time finding information on them and the shop had them listed as "Cotton Apistogramma" which threw me way off track. Turns out "Cotton" is translated from the word "Algodon". There are a bunch of species in both the Algodon i and Algodon ii groups. I figured mine look most like the A. sp. Algodon ii "Roca Eterna". not much info at all for these guys online in English. Apparently these fish were wild caught too. I have one adult fish (first pic). The other 5 are slightly smaller with 2 being darker and more aggressive. perhaps males? I have them in slightly acidic water for now until i can be better educated.


----------

